

Cloud and Proud: Salesforce Takes Umbrage at Indiana's 'Religious Freedoms' Act - tanglesome
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2902494/careers/cloud-and-proud-salesforce-takes-umbrage-at-indianas-religious-freedoms-act.html

======
jlgaddis
I live in Indiana, a very conservation state, but in a very liberal city
(Bloomington). This law is very divisive and makes me feel like I'm living in
the 50s and 60s and getting to see how blacks were treated.

